# South Florida Herf



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

is anyone in the mood for a Miami herf? im thinking something in late April or early May maybe. what do you think.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> is anyone in the mood for a Miami herf? im thinking something in late April or early May maybe. what do you think.


Count me in. I missed the Tampa herf...Won't miss this one!!!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> is anyone in the mood for a Miami herf? im thinking something in late April or early May maybe. what do you think.


 My schedule is really tight these days, but i'm up for one of these 'herf's' sometime.

I'm always looking for a reason to drive down to Miami (i'm about 4 hours north).

knuckles


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I will be in the states in June for about three weeks... I might be able to make it then.

T


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

we could wait till June


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> we could wait till June


Anytime is good for me. It's only about 45 mins. for me.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Let me know guys!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

is there anywhere we could herf? i was thinking maybe Macabi Bar in South Miami. its actually a cigar lounge


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

There is a group of ud getting together for a herf in May in Ft Lauderdale and Miami.

http://www.copiosity.com/CU/HERFS/CU-2005/index.htm

here is the web site for it, all are welcome! A lot of cool things to do and a big herf on Saturday night


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wow ill look into this. i wont be in the tours and all because i know all to well Mikes Cigars and El Credito cigar factory where they make La Gloria stogies. i HIGHLY recommend you visit the Padron building while your here. its right by the La Gloria factory. its beautiful.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

small group getting together this saturday after 1pm for any lurkers interested. location to be determined


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

This is going to be a mini-herf
Ok here is the info:
meeting for some awesome cuban cuisine at 1pm at: 
Las Culebrinas
(305) 969-3995 
12257 S Dixie Hwy
Miami, FL 33156
We will then decide where to go from there. Probably we will just end up at my fav. cigar shop that has a small lounge and have a smoke.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Las Culebrinas does not dissapoint!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

would yall be up to getting to gether around May 18th-20th when I am in Florida?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

always looking forward to smoke with a fellow monkey Let us know!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice choice in places. I wish i was gonna be there at that time.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Nely said:


> This is going to be a mini-herf
> Ok here is the info:
> meeting for some awesome cuban cuisine at 1pm at:
> Las Culebrinas
> ...


postponed for next saturday


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

yeppers!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I might be up for it, but that Thursday we are having a Cohiba event at the Cigar Shop I work at. I am sure I could pencil in some time with Ron I think he maybe doing that herf. We'll see.....

ATL


----------

